# John Deere 670 3 point hitch



## Alan Hicks (Jul 5, 2017)

I had a bolt fall out and the left rock shaft came off.

I bought new parts and installed them but the 3 point hitch doesn't work now. Do I need to bleed the system or did something else break. 

I also noticed very little oil was lost.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Alan, welcome to the tractor forum.

Was there a load on the lift when the lift arm came off? If so, you may have twisted or bent the rockshaft. You will probably have to pull the lift cover to see what's going on in there.

If no load on it at the time, you may have unsplined the piston crank arm if the rock shaft shifted in the opposite direction??


----------



## Alan Hicks (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, 

I was dragging rock with a small grader. Nothing looks bent. I can lift the rock shaft and nothing looks like it spinning like it was bent.

The shaft can only come out part way before it hits the tire, 

I will take the cover off and see if something game off. 


do you know if a John Deere A will have a similar rock shaft on it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote: "do you know if a John Deere A will have a similar rock shaft on it?"

NO.


----------

